# G13-Haze. Who got the best beans?



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love G13-Haze when it is grown well. The compassion club does not know what breeder the strain is from so I have no way of telling who's it is. It has an amazing aroma and the buds are sticky to the touch.

Anyone who has grown this what breeder was it? 
Can anyone suggest a great G13-Haze Breeder.
Thanks Stank


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2015)

Soma


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

Have you grown it? 
If you did you got pictures


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2015)

no pix. I erased my hard drive with an electro magnet couple years ago and lost tons of pix. Yes I have grown it. OJD used Soma's pollen for a bunch of his work.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

Stank, if umbra says it, it is true.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't find it
Soma site says ships only in Europe .
Want his G13-Haze. And G13-NYD


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2015)

attitude has a bunch of his stuff, most seed banks carry Soma's work. Whether the G13/haze is in stock, not sure. OJD's hazeolope is chocolope x G13/haze. I think Connoisseur Genetics did some other crosses with Soma's G13/haze pollen


----------



## mossycrew479 (Jan 4, 2015)

G13 strain was grown by U.S. government in the late 60s early 70s  at the university of Mississippi one of the strongest indaca strains.came from a Afghan clone


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2015)

No it was grown at WSU...lol.... love the legacy of that plant..plus, i wasn't impressed with the cut I had. Haven't grown it since.

Welcome mossy! This is your first post... welcome to MP!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Careful mossy rosebud is gangsta 

Rosebud leafly spreads this rumour View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420419806.891758.jpg


----------



## mossycrew479 (Jan 4, 2015)

I seen this strain sold by herbies seeds think the breeder was by barneys


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks mossy
What do you got growing in your garden?
Ever grow G13


----------



## mossycrew479 (Jan 4, 2015)

No never grew it new to this stuff just read alot.just love the plant


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2015)

Leafly called it urban legion, yeah, that is what i was talking about.   Glad you are here mossy. That is the first step, fall in love with plant, read a lot and let us know how we can help.


----------



## mossycrew479 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for welcoming me was going to put up my profile but can't figure out how to send it.lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

I have grown G13, but never the G13/Haze cross.  I was underwhelmed.  I had heard the urban tales surrounding the G13, too.  I did understand that the gov't origins of G13 was urban legend, but I tried it simply to see if it was anything special....it wasn't.  At least the beans I got weren't anything special.  Thinking it was Barney's gear, but it has been so long I can't remember.

Mossy, welcome to MP.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

The Haze has to be their for me to enjoy it. G13 haze, I love the urban legends around strains. We have one in Canada called chemo rumours has it David Suzuki bred it for cancer patients at the university of BC it is awesome


----------



## MR1 (Jan 5, 2015)

David Suzuki, I would not name my dog's crap David Suzuki.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

LOL Why so much hate towards mr suzuki ?

Have you had the chemo strain? if it is true its a very nice strain that lots use medicaly.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Suzuki is another scammer just like AL Gore. Two hypocrites. Nothing against the strain though.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

These must be the G13 beans from that Lab. Look at the Price!
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420507682.812382.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2015)

too funny


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone Ever grown black domina?  Or kannabia special ?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 5, 2015)

So has anyone grew the Barney Farm G13XHaze ?
The seed bank swears it's the strain I'm after guy described it perfect says it's in his top 3 swears it's Barney farms gear.
Has anyone tryed this gear?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 5, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> So has anyone grew the Barney Farm G13XHaze ?
> The seed bank swears it's the strain I'm after guy described it perfect says it's in his top 3 swears it's Barney farms gear.
> Has anyone tryed this gear?



I have not grown that strain, but I can vouch for the strains of theirs I grow.
BF 8 Ball Kush, and BF Night Shade.


----------

